# deans vs. tamiya



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i noticed at the racetrack, all the good racers had deans style conectors. i have tamiya conectors and i was wondering first of all, why do most rtrs have tamiya style conectors, second what is the benafit of deans style conectors, and third, should i change my conectors?thanks for the help!
isaac


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

_i noticed at the racetrack, all the good racers had deans style conectors. i have tamiya conectors and i was wondering first of all, why do most rtrs have tamiya style conectors_
Probably cheaper to do for an RTR car without increasing cost
_second what is the benafit of deans style conectors_
Better electrical connection. There's been instances of fires resulting from the tamiya plugs because of the pins getting worn due to use. I've seen it done before!
_and third, should i change my conectors?_
Yes,I would

-George


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Tamiya plugs are the worst kind of electrical connection, they are like the last thing that should be used with the kind of power that we are pumping into our vehicals. lets put it this way. they are so bad that I wont even use them for electrical conections on my power supply. (and they are ugly) also deans dont wear out as much over time like the tamiya plugs do. tamiya plugs can get so worn its hard to even make them work. deans just get dirty and its hardly noticable. (by the way has anyone figured out how to clean the female plug yet If so I shure would like to know) Deans are way more efficent at transfering electrical power so if you have any good batteries or motors and are still running the tamiya connector to the battery or the bullet plugs to the motor. then yes you should definately change them out. I dont even know why we still use tamiyas because they usualy get changed out anyways. I think that companys should start offering pruducts that for a few more bucks you can get the deens conectrors. 



HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I switched all my cars over to deans and not had a problem since, dean's is the way to go


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea I remember my quest to kill electrical resistance using the latest and greatest plugs. I tried coraly plugs on my brand new 3300's and it was my first qual and me and my father were getting ready to go and I just told him to plug in the battery (not thinking that coralys are unpolorized) all of the suddon I hear a loud pop and my car is no longer functioning. I freaked out that my spedo had gone bad and that I was going to be out of alot of money because my dad had no clue what He had done. but luckely novacks reverse voltage protection is so frekin awsome it just blew up a cell and I still have the spedo today. so just goes to warn you USE POLORIZED CONECTORS I have since then switched back to deens plugs and dont plan on changing any time soon!


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


P.S. Thanks CDW35 for the link!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> i noticed at the racetrack, all the good racers had deans style conectors. i have tamiya conectors and i was wondering first of all, why do most rtrs have tamiya style conectors, second what is the benafit of deans style conectors, and third, should i change my conectors?thanks for the help!
> isaac


I would switch them. It takes one time to have your packs start to fry on you andthe connectors weld themselves together. That use to happen to me in the early 90's and I have been using deans ever since. 4 prong to the 2 prong now.

Most everything is better than the tamiya stuff.

mc


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> Yea I remember my quest to kill electrical resistance using the latest and greatest plugs. I tried coraly plugs on my brand new 3300's and it was my first qual and me and my father were getting ready to go and I just told him to plug in the battery (not thinking that coralys are unpolorized) all of the suddon I hear a loud pop and my car is no longer functioning. I freaked out that my spedo had gone bad and that I was going to be out of alot of money because my dad had no clue what He had done. but luckely novacks reverse voltage protection is so frekin awsome it just blew up a cell and I still have the spedo today. so just goes to warn you USE POLORIZED CONECTORS I have since then switched back to deens plugs and dont plan on changing any time soon!
> 
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS
> ...


no problem, glad to help


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

No Contest

The Tamiya connectors are used because they require much less labor to install, two quick crimps and put them in the shell. The Deans require quite a bit more labor.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

if you dont like deans go for power poles, work great!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> if you dont like deans go for power poles, work great!!


I have heard power poles are pretty good, but I would still go with the dean's, but thats just me, Pat makes a good point about them not putting them on the rtr's it would require alot more work,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

patcollins, powerpoles would be the fix, its just like throwing together a tamiya, but it works wayyy better!


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

dude if your gonna change get a hotter iron and just direct


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

LOL if your going to direct solder you might as well just use the coraly plugs. But I already covord this topic I fried a battery pack because it got hooked up wrong. Personaly I think if your are going to take part in this resistance war and wine about how your connectors or your style has that much better connection you had best be using silver solder. But seriously just get some good polorized connectors like deans, power pole, or astroflight. so that way you wont have a repeat of what I went thrugh. oh and If you are still woried about resistance go down to radioshack and get some lead free solder. It has 4 percent silver in it. but I will keep on using good ole 60/40 just cuz its so easy to work with. and much cheaper.

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

mcRacing said:


> dude if your gonna change get a hotter iron and just direct


I do "hard wire" alot Im going to do it with my 12th scale car, but as for touring car, Im just going to stay with the ol' trusty deans,


----------

